# Donate to the ENnies and win E.N. Publishing Swag!



## RangerWickett (Aug 17, 2005)

*Donate to the ENnies and win E.N. Publishing Swag!*
[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5231.jpg[/imager]The winners of the 2005 ENnie Awards will be announced soon - August 19 at Gen Con - and the producers of the awards need the help of fans to make sure the ENnies can be financially independent. To support them, E.N. Publishing is extending a special offer. Anyone who buys a copy of the ENnies Ceramic DM Fundraiser Anthology at RPGNow* by August 21st will receive a free copy of any one E.N. Publishing product of their choice released before June 2005.

Make sure to receive this promotion that you change your settings at RPGNow to allow publishers to send you emails, and expect information on August 23rd letting you know how to receive your free product.

*We would like to offer this special at DriveThruRPG.com, but currently they do not allow publishers to send emails to customers.


----------



## Sialia (Aug 30, 2005)

So how did the promo go? Did it work?

I just got my hardcpy in the mail today--wowie is it beautiful.  What a joy to hold it in my hands.

I read it at the park. On the swings.

Life is good.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 30, 2005)

Cool! Glad to hear it.

The fundraiser was not an unqualified success, but together with other ENnies fundraising efforts, the ENnie awards are officially not in debt for 2005. 

Sialia, I don't know if you got the email in response for buying your copy, but we owe you a free pdf of your choice.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 30, 2005)

Is it too late to buy a Ceramic DM for the Ennies?  My brand new US credit card just arrived in the mail today, and I've updated my info at paypal.  (I had to close my old account and lose my "verified" status. )  So now I can buy things on RPGNow again.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 30, 2005)

You're always welcome to buy the Ceramic DM pdf. All proceeds from it will go to support the ENnies.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 30, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> You're always welcome to buy the Ceramic DM pdf. All proceeds from it will go to support the ENnies.




But the special promotion has ended?  No free swag?


----------

